# Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy



## Emani (8. Dezember 2015)

*Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

So  habe heute mal für die Logitech G910 unter Aida 64 was zusammengebastelt, damit man seine CPU, Grafik und Speicherauslastuzng in Spielen sehen kann für die App Arx Control.

Wenn es euch gefällt gibt mir ein like und hinterlasst mir eure E-Mail Adress ich kann es euch gerne zuschicken und ihr könnt es noch weiter veränder...

Gruss Connor






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaav (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Das sieht mir eher nach einen Screenshot unter Android aus, als einer Logitech Tastatur. Ich bitte um Aufklärung 


- Ich würde die Temperaturen in den Kreis schreiben und die Auslastung ausschließlich anhand des farbigen Kreises deutlich machen. So wie es jetzt ist, irritiert es. 
- Das pixelige Bild vom Arbeitsspeicher müsste weg
- Arbeitsspeichergeschwindigkeit wird nicht in °C gemessen 
- Die Speicherauslastung in % würde ich weglassen. Mehr als "belegter Speicher" und "freier Speicher" ist nicht relevant und macht es nur unübersichtlicher.
- selbiges gilt für die Videospeicherauslastung in %


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Hübsch! 

Es gibt ein Tool für iOS (und ich glaube auch für Android), bei der man das AIDA Panel ohne ArxControl auf einem Handy oder Tablet nutzen kann. Ich setze das auf meinem "alten" iPad ein, um permanent die Daten meines PCs anzuzeigen.

Sieht bei mir dann so aus:


----------



## 666mille (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Das ttol sieht nett aus. Aber warum hast Du die Logitech G910 mit erwähnt. Das ArxControl ist doch nur eine Handyhalterung!


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

ArxControl ist eine Software, die auf Tablets und Handys läuft, die u.a. auch Panels von AIDA anzeigen kann. 

Arx Control

Aber wie gesagt, es geht auch ohne Logitek. Software, mit der man AIDA Panels auf Tablets und Handys anzeigen kann, kann man auch ohne Logitek Hardware nutzen.


----------



## 666mille (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Ach ja....sorry verwechselt mit dem Arx Dock


----------



## JackA (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Da find ich die Roccat Power Grid Lösung schöner.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Habe auch die 910 Orion Spark echt Hammer Teil. Nur hatte man mit den G15/G19 Tastaturen viel mehr Möglichkeiten und es gab viele Programme für deren Displays.

Die Arx Control App von Logitech ist für'n Popo. Kann nicht viel und zeigt bei mir viele falsche Werte an.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Dann nutz AIDA zur Anzeige. Spezielle Software für das Display von Tastaturen ist einfach out. Mit AIDA kannst Du fast alles anzeigen, was Dir gefällt, Siehe meine Shots oben.


----------



## Emani (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

- Es dients ja als erstes erst mal für leute die sich nicht auskennen mit Aida was selbst zu bauen.  Und auch Bild selbst austauschen. Quasi als Vorlage

- Das Pixelige Bild war nur auf die schnelle hinzugefügt um zu testen wie es aussehen könnte für mich.

- Und ausserdem bin ich Werbe- Mediengestalter ich weiss schon was qualität bedeutet, es diente nur als schnelle Vorlage und hatte kein bock mehr an dem Tag noch mehr Zeit zu investieren.


- So. Naja irritieren find ich es jetzt nicht. Zahlen innen  steht ja für CPU-Auslastung. Aber wäre eine Option die ich für mich machen könnte wenn es mir gefällt. Mich irritiert es nicht. 

- Klar die Roccat POwer Grid ist sehr schön gelöst. Warte aber auch noch auf bestimmte dinge die man gebrauchen könnte so wie damals bei Logitech G19 und Bad Campany 2 die Stats anzeige war super geil....wer kann es denn machen für Power Grid oder Arx Control ?

- Und es geht sich ja hier auch um Aida. Die haben wenigstens schon mal support für die Arx Control App.

- ich hoffe doch mal das spiele oder so mal mehr für diese app oder für die Tastatur machen. War für die G19 auch nicht so der Burner, aber wir haben doch heute alle Handy. Der markt ist doch jetzt viel größer, das sich leute irgendwelche apps aufm Bildschirm anzeigen lasssen können wie POwer GRid oder Arx Control das muss doch viel mehr unterstütz werden.....

- und klar ich finde die Arx Dock auch nicht gut gelöst, da habe ich eine Handyhalterung für die ich 1 euro bezalt habe die auch für Tablets sind, viel besser.

- was habt ihr denn so für Designs erstellt? Wir sollten das mehr in Vordegrund stellen als Community....irgendwelche ideen oder leute die schon irgendwas programmiert haben für Power Grid und/oder Arx Control, damit es Zukunft endlich mal hat. Jeder hat ein Handy.... 

Gruss


----------



## Emani (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

hast du rausgefunden wie das tool heisst aufm IOS oder Android?


----------



## Emani (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Hübsch!
> 
> Es gibt ein Tool für iOS (und ich glaube auch für Android), bei der man das AIDA Panel ohne ArxControl auf einem Handy oder Tablet nutzen kann. Ich setze das auf meinem "alten" iPad ein, um permanent die Daten meines PCs anzuzeigen.
> 
> Sieht bei mir dann so aus:



hast du rausgefunden wie das tool heisst aufm IOS oder Android?


----------



## EvilCloud86 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Auf Android ist es die Arx Control App mit dieser kann Aida kommunizieren.....


----------



## Traxtah (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Hätte gern das template für Aida. Können Sie es mir schicken? Hatte bereits per PN gefragt


----------



## Craftlos (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Ich finde das Vorhaben sehr interessant, ich suche schon verzweifelt nach einer Android App, die die Grundlegende Auslastung und Infos  über die Hardware anzeigt. Die Afterburner App ist hoffnungslos veraltet (Letztes Update 2012).

Schön wäre eine App im Material bzw Flat Design, Simples Design, ohne schnick schnack 

Ungefähr in die Richtung, nur noch etwas mehr strukturiert


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Logitech G910 mit Aida unter Arx Control für Handy*

Wichtig wäre für mich z.B. relative Zukunftssicherheit.
Damit meine ich das auch CPU Kerne Angezegt werden die mehr als 4 Kerne nutzen (G15/G19 Probleme); die "stanadrt Software kann ja ein i7-5820K (6K+HT = 12) anzeigen.
Nur wie sieht es mit nem 10 oder 12 Kerner + HT aus?


----------

